# Hard time for Java Developer in Perth



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All,

I am having around 5 years of experience in Java/J2EE technology. I am in Perth, since one month, and have been trying to find a job in my domain. I don't see much response from anyone without local experience. Even if there is they look for Australian citizens for some security reasons. I am looking on seek for job openings.

Any help/suggestions from anyone?


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

You are obviously applying for governmental roles. These are restricted to citizens. You should seek employment in private sector. I don't understand fascination of some immigrants with government positions.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

NeedInfo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am having around 5 years of experience in Java/J2EE technology. I am in Perth, since one month, and have been trying to find a job in my domain. I don't see much response from anyone without local experience. Even if there is they look for Australian citizens for some security reasons. I am looking on seek for job openings.
> 
> Any help/suggestions from anyone?


Hello NeedInfo,

Welcome to Perth!
I had a similar problems when looking for a job in my line, as i also did not have any local experience. And also, got very few calls. 
One of the reasons, was that my CV which I was sending out, was not crafted to the Aussie standard, and i included lots of information, which was deemed required back home where i came from, but were not really necessary.

I made some adjustments and exluded some other information, and after sending the newly adjusted CV, I've got a 50% increase in calls for interviews.

Search through the net for examples of drafting a Aussie CV, I'm sure it will increase your chances.


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Naoto,

I think you got my point wrong. I am not only applying for jobs which are meant for citizens. Obviously I am applying for all available jobs which suit my profile. My concern was about people asking for local experience without interviewing the candidate!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I hear it's common for employers to ask for local experience. Are there any contract or temp jobs you may take in the meantime? Even if for 9 months, at least you can get the local experience that way. best wishes!


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Stormgal,

I am currently applying for all types of jobs - contract/temp/part time. But looks like the market is a bit slow at this time!

Thanks for your wishes


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It may also be worthwhile to register with a good agency and have an agent represent you. Agents will have a lot more jobs on their books and this will significantly increase your chances of finding a new position But as others have stated, that dreaded 'local experience' always comes up.

The first job is always hard to find but once you get your foot through the door, the next job will be a significantly easier to find. Push comes to shove, you should consider doing a few months of volunteer work in your field, just so that you can get some local experience and reference.


----------



## Ricko_man (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe you can make yourself a small website or blog (on com.au) where you show your skills and past project? This can add to your reliability. You can mentioned it in your CV.


----------



## shobs (Feb 4, 2012)

Ricko_man said:


> Maybe you can make yourself a small website or blog (on com.au) where you show your skills and past project? This can add to your reliability. You can mentioned it in your CV.


Hi Everybody here,

I am planning to move to Perth in some time...
I am also a java/j2ee developer and have around 6.5 years of rich java experience.
I want to enquire about the job openings in Australia for Java/J2EE professionals.

Can you pls let me know some companies,what is the procedure of selection and how much time does a company take to offer any position in the company.

It will be really great help to me if some one can guide me...
Thanks a lot in advance.

shobs


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Ricko_man said:


> Maybe you can make yourself a small website or blog (on com.au) where you show your skills and past project? This can add to your reliability. You can mentioned it in your CV.


Interesting fact, you can't register a .com.au domain unless you are registered as a business, only found this out recently when a friend of mine had a bright spark and wanted to secure the domain name...

.com.au and .net.au Australian domain name registration eligibility

Good luck with the good hunt, will hopefully be joining you guys end of next year!!!


----------



## shobs (Feb 4, 2012)

NeedInfo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am having around 5 years of experience in Java/J2EE technology. I am in Perth, since one month, and have been trying to find a job in my domain. I don't see much response from anyone without local experience. Even if there is they look for Australian citizens for some security reasons. I am looking on seek for job openings.
> 
> Any help/suggestions from anyone?



Hi, 

did u succeed in finding java position in Perth.
I have a similar situation like yours and wanted to know more about the job market in perth for java developers...can u pls guide me in this regard.It would be of great help to me.
my personal email id is SNIP


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

shobs said:


> Hi,
> 
> did u succeed in finding java position in Perth.
> I have a similar situation like yours and wanted to know more about the job market in perth for java developers...can u pls guide me in this regard.It would be of great help to me.
> my personal email id is SNIP


Hi shobit
Sorry for delayed reply. Didnt check the replies. Yep i did find it. I am hoping even u did as its been a while. If not please let me know i can help you out.


----------



## msarkar_expat (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi

I am also from Java/J2ee backround and currently looking for a job in Sydney. Can you please contact me at [SNIP] so that we can discuss in details.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi msarkar_expat ,

You can send me a message with your questions  I can reply back on the same.
Good Luck with Job search.


----------

